# what do you as a fisherman think about this shark video?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

please READ the description in the youtube video before commenting and answering the poll. 

for those too lazy to read i will sum it up

dude goes out there and sees a hammerhead circling.. decides to try to get it to bite his bait.. it doesn't bite so he then grabs the tail and drags it to shore with a bunch of people on the beach.. shark ends up dying after repeated attempts by rangers to save it.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Should have left it in the water. Want to be cool bring it close to the beach and then let it go. Don't be a jackass like this guy!!!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*...*

To bad he didn't get bit!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Got white trash?

There seem to have been several of these videos lately. Is this now a fad or something?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What the hell did he prove? What a dumbass.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmm*

he might have just prevented a kid loosing his calf...


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

chad403 said:


> he might have just prevented a kid loosing his calf...


 

you have a far better chance of being stung by a jellyfish or hit by a sting ray then ever being bitten by a shark


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, if I recall its protected in the state of Florida from harvest/landing. if unintentionally caught it was supposed to be released unharmed. I'd say the continued harassment precludes him from catch & release since he intentionally caught it by hand because he couldn't catch it on rod & reel ... so I would fine him to the max. I doubt this shark was of any danger to anybody at all.....


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

no woryz said:


> Well, the shark appeared to be giving birth and if I recall its protected in the state of Florida from harvest/landing. if unintentionally caught it was supposed to be released unharmed. I'd say the continued harassment precludes him from catch & release since he intentionally caught it by hand because he couldn't catch it on rod & reel prob due to the giving birth thingy.... so I would fine him to the max. I doubt this shark was of any danger to anybody at all.....


 
those were remoras, not baby sharks. 

and i agree with your post. the shark was more dangerous on the beach then it was in the water.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I didn't watch it on full screen, ..... I corrected my post.... still would fine him though.....


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmm*

This is a what if.. loose loose situation...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

chad403 said:


> This is a what if.. loose loose situation...



Not really. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

if i was there i would of called up FWC and then calmly explained to these ignorant kids that a hammerhead shark is a protected species and its not to be harmed/harrassed. 

this kid isn't a fisherman anyway, notice he picks up a remora and throws it back on the sand.. absolutely no regard for the fish. and he also is using some cheap walmart rod that he leaves in the salt water. 100% chance he doesn't have a license either


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Well, if I recall its protected in the state of Florida from harvest/landing. if unintentionally caught it was supposed to be released unharmed. I'd say the continued harassment precludes him from catch & release since he intentionally caught it by hand because he couldn't catch it on rod & reel ... so I would fine him to the max. I doubt this shark was of any danger to anybody at all.....


 i thought the same thing. Slap him with a fine and see then if hes still a big shot. I think its dumb that a person would do such a thing. Now people in that area KNOW there are sharks and will be reluctant to get in the water. People have an idea they are out there but is different when they have seen one pulled from the water. The whole when I try to shark fish on the beach its a night...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Almost everybody who surf fishes, on this forum, and catches a shark, posts pictures of it on the beach. Not sure it is a big deal but I don't know if it is legal or not. 

This shark didn't seem to be out of the water for an inordinately, long period of time. Some shark fishermen are good sports, do the right thing, take a photo, quickly and quietly release them; others have the Hero Complex and want to show off for tourists. 'SEE ME, I have vanquished the evil shark and now I would like to ravish your women.' I see it on the beach and the piers, all the time. The danger was that one of those oblivious tourists could get a bad bite, just out of ignorance. 

Do you want your terminal tackle back or do you want to a super-hero?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Almost everybody who surf fishes, on this forum, and catches a shark, posts pictures of it on the beach. Not sure it is a big deal but I don't know if it is legal or not.
> 
> This shark didn't seem to be out of the water for an inordinately, long period of time. Some shark fishermen are good sports, do the right thing, take a photo, quickly and quietly release them; others have the Hero Complex and want to show off for tourists. 'SEE ME, I have vanquished the evil shark and now I would like to ravish your women.' I see it on the beach and the piers, all the time. The danger was that one of those oblivious tourists could get a bad bite, just out of ignorance.
> 
> Do you want your terminal tackle back or do you want to a super-hero?


you failed to read the description

*the shark was not caught with a rod and reel. it was grabbed *after being chased around the beach. 
and the shark ended up dying. not sure if the shark was sick or what, but from what i've gathered from what i've read it was trapped in that area and then harassed and chased around by those guys.. sounds like they exhausted it to death to me. 

thats the difference.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

The shark has a leader hanging out of its mouth. You can see the guy grab it towards the end of the video too.

My guess is someone fought the shark pulled it into that algae infested water. It broke off, was tired, the idiot chased it around more and then pulled it on the beach. These factors contributed to its demise. 

Guy is a major douche.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I say kill it. Too many of them out there.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

flex said:


> you failed to read the description
> 
> *the shark was not caught with a rod and reel. it was grabbed *after being chased around the beach.
> and the shark ended up dying. not sure if the shark was sick or what, but from what i've gathered from what i've read it was trapped in that area and then harassed and chased around by those guys.. sounds like they exhausted it to death to me.
> ...


Oi Amigo, I may not be as versed, in U-Tube manipulation, as some others but I failed to read, anywhere in the description or the subsequent posts that the shark was chased, harrassed and caught by hand. Looks to me as if he was caught on hook and line, brought as close to shore as the angler could manage and then 'tailed' and beached by that same angler. How you got 'died' out of that????? The shark looked extremely healthy to me and was flexing, no pun intended, pretty robustly. I even read the post by the Portuguese or Brazilian guy who thought those Remoras were shark pups and labeled the fisherman a 'coward' and some other stuff that I didn't completely understand. Is there another story somewhere that we should read?


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Throw his sorry rear end in jail for 60 days or better, then pay restitution and make him do community service cleaning up the beaches for 150 or so hours. There we go problem solved now he wont do it again.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> I say kill it. Too many of them out there.


That was an ignorant comment. Oh, an Alabama fan. Sorry, should have expected something like that.:whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Shark nuggets for everyone.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

devinsdad said:


> That was an ignorant comment. Oh, an Alabama fan. Sorry, should have expected something like that.:whistling:


Why ignorant??
Just because you don't agree with it??

As for the Alabama comment, Sounds like something a cocksucker would say to me.:whistling:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

:ops popcorn for internet pissing contest::


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Why ignorant??
> Just because you don't agree with it??
> 
> As for the Alabama comment, Sounds like something a cocksucker would say to me.:whistling:


And another ignorant comment... Killing a shark, especially a protected species because you 'think' there are too many shows your lack of knowledge regarding sharks.

And the cocksucking part? Really? How old are you? Give Grandma her computer back and go finish watching SpongeBob. Sounds more your IQ...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Why ignorant??
> Just because you don't agree with it??
> 
> As for the Alabama comment, Sounds like something a cocksucker would say to me.:whistling:


Come on, man, language. Not pissing contesting or anything like that.

This thread is about to become epic.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ill put a $20 bet with a 2:1 that this will be a 15 pager...

Also popping popcorn...


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

starts to sell tickets to the forum pissing contest starts at 10 a head


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Ill put a $20 bet with a 2:1 that this will be a 15 pager...
> 
> Also popping popcorn...


Several more pages by 5 PM.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Why ignorant??
> Just because you don't agree with it??
> 
> As for the Alabama comment, Sounds like something a cocksucker would say to me.:whistling:


Calling a man a c*cksucker because of a difference of opinion is ridiculous, and quite frankly seems homophobic. Now, before you get bent out of shape, I'm not calling you a homosexual - although you may have seen one up close before... 

Now, as far as your opinion - all I will say is that it does seem to be uneducated. 

This thread seems like it was meant to get different opinions from different people and its doing just that. Lets keep the name calling to a minimum.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

The guy's a dumbf***, probably a tourist from Indiana or Oklahoma or one of those states (I've seen a ton in the last few weeks from the mid-west). He probably has no idea how to shark fish (much less fish), but came down with the family for the weekend and wanted to show off. 

The fish was definitely caught prior to the this, and was trying to recover in the shallows, a very common thing for sharks to do... 

FWC REALLY should press charges. Fact of the matter, it's a protected species. Ignorance is not an excuse to break the law.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: I knew that would get someone going..:whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: I knew that would get someone going..:whistling:


Surprised it is still up, to be honest.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys a douche nozzle, probly has the same video on his Facebook showing how badass he is, tool


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Either showing how bad ass he is or just what a complete idiot he is.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Surprised it is still up, to be honest.


 
Yeah,... Maybe a little over the line but He started it.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah,... Maybe a little over the line but He started it.:laughing::laughing:


Honestly, junk like this thread gets kind of old. And I have been around the internet for a long time.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Put that guy on a Florida school bus by the little white boy. And you people are worried about a shark.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

axman said:


> Put that guy on a Florida school bus by the little white boy. And you people are worried about a shark.


This is a fishing forum and on the general discussion board, which is reserved for fishing. Sorry to have to point that out.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

PCB + White Trash = ???????


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

General Discussion, on a fishing forum, you interpret things like your leader interprets the Constitution


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

It is unfortunate that the dominant views seem to be at the extremes of either hearty approval or legal actions. 

To be sure, the situation was suboptimal, but to think that law enforcement and criminal penalties is the required response in every suboptimal fisheries circumstance is narrow minded and cowardly.

Gentle persuasion and education of those harassing the fish and giving their approval would probably be much more effective than calling the authorities to bring governmental power to bear.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

axman said:


> General Discussion, on a fishing forum, you interpret things like your leader interprets the Constitution


No, it's actually pretty explicit in the rules here. Stick to fishing, please, and stick your racial stuff somewhere else.

Here are a couple of the rules for you, since you probably don't know:

This is the rubric for this particular board:







*General Discussion* 
General Fishing and Boating Chat -Anything goes but please watch your language and keep it related to fishing and boating.

Here is another tagged post for this part of the forum:
*Forum Posting Rules: *
The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. Please read through all of these rules before using our site and contact us if you have questions..


Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on pensacolafishingforum.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
No pornographic material or links to pornographic material may be posted on this site. EVER! This includes all sexually suggestive images.
Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.
You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited..
 These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Honestly, junk like this thread gets kind of old. And I have been around the internet for a long time.


 
Sounds like you need a hobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Sounds like you need a hobby!:thumbsup:


May I say Fishing is an excellent hobby!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Sounds like you need a hobby!:thumbsup:


I fish. You call people c--ksuckers. Two hobbies that aren't shared. 

FWIW, I was speaking of the thread in general terms.

My only regret is that we will never meet in person.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Ok littlehorn or whatever hang the shark grabber who look as if he was trying to get the hook or line out of the sharks mouth and maybe the word white made me a racist . Oh yea ROLL TIDE.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

axman said:


> Ok littlehorn or whatever hang the shark grabber who look as if he was trying to get the hook or line out of the sharks mouth and maybe the word white made me a racist . Oh yea ROLL TIDE.


Hahahaha. God, that was such a sick burn. How will I sleep tonight?


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Oi Amigo, I may not be as versed, in U-Tube manipulation, as some others but I failed to read, anywhere in the description or the subsequent posts that the shark was chased, harrassed and caught by hand. Looks to me as if he was caught on hook and line, brought as close to shore as the angler could manage and then 'tailed' and beached by that same angler. How you got 'died' out of that????? The shark looked extremely healthy to me and was flexing, no pun intended, pretty robustly. I even read the post by the Portuguese or Brazilian guy who thought those Remoras were shark pups and labeled the fisherman a 'coward' and some other stuff that I didn't completely understand. Is there another story somewhere that we should read?


 

if you watch the video on youtube itself click the button to expand the description and it says it.. the person who filmed the video said the rangers tried to get the shark out into the water but it kept beaching itself. i'm not a shark expert but i'm guessing the shark died of exhaustion and the kid pulling it to the beach didn't help the situation with a bunch of screaming people


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> The guy's a dumbf***, probably a tourist from Indiana or Oklahoma or one of those states (I've seen a ton in the last few weeks from the mid-west). He probably has no idea how to shark fish (much less fish), but came down with the family for the weekend and wanted to show off.
> 
> The fish was definitely caught prior to the this, and was trying to recover in the shallows, a very common thing for sharks to do...
> 
> FWC REALLY should press charges. Fact of the matter, it's a protected species. Ignorance is not an excuse to break the law.


the video is enough to get this guy charged.. they will charge people for facebook photos of illegal fish


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Whens and wheres the march


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Dude, that's not even a good troll.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone who fishes very much around here knows there are way more sharks than mother nature intended. It's government meddling in things they know little about that has caused the "over abundance" of these critters. Personally, I have no problem with the killing of any species that isn't endangered. Do we want to kill spotted owls, panda bears, or 3 toed sloths... hell no. But to "protect" a species just because it has a funny looking head is absurd.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

flex said:


> if you watch the video on youtube itself click the button to expand the description and it says it.. the person who filmed the video said the rangers tried to get the shark out into the water but it kept beaching itself. i'm not a shark expert but i'm guessing the shark died of exhaustion and the kid pulling it to the beach didn't help the situation with a bunch of screaming people


Flex, You really seem like a nice, well meaning guy but making a leap from 'somebody on U-tube said it kept beaching itself ',(Yea, even I saw it do that once) to assuming that it died, is a stretch. If you look around at a lot of the other internet presentations of this film, you will see that it is being exploited by a lot of the PETA people. They love to seize on this stuff, claiming that the shark was harassed into shock which caused it to experience premature maternity. We all know that those were just a bunch of Remoras but what kind of story would that make. I don't believe in harassing, harming or needlessly killing these fish but I also don't believe in exploitation of a film and outright misrepresentation of the facts. 'Don't let the facts get in the way of a good story' is the mantra of the media and these animal rights groups. Helps with the fund raising. PETA doesn't tell you that they had a calf in a U-Haul trailer that died of heat exhaustion while waiting to be used as a prop for a Cleveland Amory (author and shill for PETA) spiel years ago. These people and their foundations don't care about animals as much as they care about the Benjamins. Like that Ahole limo driver who let those girls burn up because he was on his cell phone. First thing he said was that he wanted to start a foundation. So, they are moving from exploitation of animals to exploitation of people. My grandfather used to say, 'Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see.' Seems appropriate advice here.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

the shark was sick or exhausted or theres no way that moron could have just pulled it up like that i have seen them fight more with a tialrope after a 20 min fight on conventional tackle but he should be find if u see a sick deer do u jump on its head and wrestel around with to show u are tough or do u take it out with a shot in the head all i can say is this another example of a stupid tourist


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Anyone who fishes very much around here knows there are way more sharks than mother nature intended. It's government meddling in things they know little about that has caused the "over abundance" of these critters. Personally, I have no problem with the killing of any species that isn't endangered. Do we want to kill spotted owls, panda bears, or 3 toed sloths... hell no. But to "protect" a species just because it has a funny looking head is absurd.


I guess I must be hitting the beach the wrong week every year since the early 90s when I come down. When I first starting coming down to the coast for Shark fishing back in the early 80s I would catch 4-5 good sharks a night it tapered off in the early 90s since then if we catch one good shark over the course of a week I consider myself lucky. I think the population has gone way down. How often do you hear people catching Tigers and Hammers on a regular basis ? I don't live down there yet but I will when I retire in a few more years but based on my experience there used to be a lot more sharks. There are still plenty around but there used to be a ton more IMO.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> Anyone who fishes very much around here knows there are way more sharks than mother nature intended. It's government meddling in things they know little about that has caused the "over abundance" of these critters. Personally, I have no problem with the killing of any species that isn't endangered. Do we want to kill spotted owls, panda bears, or 3 toed sloths... hell no. But to "protect" a species just because it has a funny looking head is absurd.


 
*This ^^^^^*


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Sir, a walmart tub wouldn't hold the amount of tackle I've lost to sharks this year. A huge cooler wouldn't hold the heads of the fish that have been robbed either. I don't fish on the beach, I fish the wrecks and reefs and believe me... there aint not shortage of shiteaters. I killed a shark the other day..... didn't bother me a bit. Do we need to get rid of all of them? Nope... but when there are so many that you can't get a fish to the top because of them, there are too many.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just because you can't see them or catch them from the beach doesn't mean there not in the gulf. 

Way, Way too many!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> I fish. You call people c--ksuckers. Two hobbies that aren't shared.
> 
> FWIW, I was speaking of the thread in general terms.
> 
> My only regret is that we will never meet in person.


 
Apology accepted.


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Toss a hook on the guys lip, drag him by his feet under the water repeatedly and see how he likes it. IMHO.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

Filming looks too slick to not be staged...


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Flex, You really seem like a nice, well meaning guy but making a leap from 'somebody on U-tube said it kept beaching itself ',(Yea, even I saw it do that once) to assuming that it died, is a stretch. If you look around at a lot of the other internet presentations of this film, you will see that it is being exploited by a lot of the PETA people. They love to seize on this stuff, claiming that the shark was harassed into shock which caused it to experience premature maternity. We all know that those were just a bunch of Remoras but what kind of story would that make. I don't believe in harassing, harming or needlessly killing these fish but I also don't believe in exploitation of a film and outright misrepresentation of the facts. 'Don't let the facts get in the way of a good story' is the mantra of the media and these animal rights groups. Helps with the fund raising. PETA doesn't tell you that they had a calf in a U-Haul trailer that died of heat exhaustion while waiting to be used as a prop for a Cleveland Amory (author and shill for PETA) spiel years ago. These people and their foundations don't care about animals as much as they care about the Benjamins. Like that Ahole limo driver who let those girls burn up because he was on his cell phone. First thing he said was that he wanted to start a foundation. So, they are moving from exploitation of animals to exploitation of people. My grandfather used to say, 'Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see.' Seems appropriate advice here.


it wasn't someone who posted on youtube ... i'm gonna assume you aren't trolling me but are just someone who is computer retarded who doesn't read long things. it was the person who filmed the video. read THEIR description. here let me make it easy for you and copy and paste the full story. read below. as for your entire rant i didn't read it cause it has nothing to do with the thread. something about PETA or something 

"We watched the shark come into the jetty and swim towards the shore for 5 minutes before the bonehead decided to walk out into the water towards ass big shark
.
The guy did not catch the shark on the fishing line. After seeing the shark circle, he ran out into the water and followed it for a couple of minutes while trying to get the shark to bite the piece of fish he had on a line. As he walked behind it, he would drop in the bait in front of the shark in the hopes he would bite it.

He walked it back into the water and it turned towards the center of the jetty where, for some reason he decided to drag it to shore. If you look closely you will see the fishing pole he was using that still had the bait on it. That said - there may have been a different hook in the sharks mouth.

It also seemed pretty easy to pull a full size shark up on the bank. Sure, it put up a fight but you'd think it would have been harder.

The red water was an Algal Bloom that probably made the water toxic to the fish. It was weird the shark came to the shore two or three times before heading out to the center and didn't really put up that big of a fight. I think he was ill.

Once they got it back into the water, it turned back and beached itself. Park rangers took it back out to the center of the jetty two more times and it would just turn back towards shore attempting to beach itself. We left after the rangers walked with it for about a half hour or so. We found out it didn't make it this morning."


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Burnt Drag said:


> Sir, a walmart tub wouldn't hold the amount of tackle I've lost to sharks this year. A huge cooler wouldn't hold the heads of the fish that have been robbed either. I don't fish on the beach, I fish the wrecks and reefs and believe me... there aint not shortage of shiteaters. I killed a shark the other day..... didn't bother me a bit. Do we need to get rid of all of them? Nope... but when there are so many that you can't get a fish to the top because of them, there are too many.


so you illegally killed a shark huh? and you are a charter boat captain? hmmm... might have to put in a call to FWC about this. i've got your post saved.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

flex said:


> so you illegally killed a shark huh? and you are a charter boat captain? hmmm... might have to put in a call to FWC about this. i've got your post saved.


Please record the call so when they laugh at you we can enjoy it too. Geez the stuff people get worked up over on the friggin Internet.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Please record the call so when they laugh at you we can enjoy it too. Geez the stuff people get worked up over on the friggin Internet.


so you think FWC won't care that a charter boat captain is breaking laws? really? 

do you break laws too out there?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Please record the call so when they laugh at you we can enjoy it too. Geez the stuff people get worked up over on the friggin Internet.


+1 I want a hear it too. This hole thread has made me laugh. Man if I was 17/18 yrs old and had a chance to snatch a shark up by his tale and show off I would've done it in a second. I would almost guarantee you that young dude got some pun tang that night and being hailed the shark wrangler, probally had another on deck for the next night. :whistling::thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

flukedaddy said:


> +1 I want a hear it too. This hole thread has made me laugh. Man if I was 17/18 yrs old and had a chance to snatch a shark up by his tale and show off I would've done it in a second. I would almost guarantee you that young dude got some pun tang that night and being hailed the shark wrangler, probally had another on deck for the next night. :whistling::thumbup:


Kinda makes me want to go grab one when you explain it like that!:whistling:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Kinda makes me want to go grab one when you explain it like that!:whistling:


Man how I miss spring break on PCB 20 yrs flies right on by....Good times for sure.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> +1 I want a hear it too. This *hole* thread has made me laugh. Man if I was 17/18 *yrs* old and had a chance to snatch a shark up by his *tale* and show off I would've done it in a second. I would almost guarantee you that young dude got some pun tang that night and being hailed the shark *wrangler*, *probally* had another on deck for the next night. :whistling::thumbup:


*whole 
*years
*rangler
*probably

learn to spell you retard!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Kinda makes me want to go grab one when you explain it like that!:whistling:


from reading your posts its gonna take a lot more than grabbing sharks for you to score anything more than trailer park skanks.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

flex said:


> so you illegally killed a shark huh? and you are a charter boat captain? hmmm... might have to put in a call to FWC about this. i've got your post saved.


here we go.....you are assuming that he killed a shark "illegally" and pointing fingers........I have been on this man's boat more than a few times, and know that Jim is very much "by the book" captain and fisherman


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

flex said:


> *whole
> *years
> *rangler
> *probably
> ...


You R a reel clase ACT dude..:thumbdown: lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yrs is short for years. Wrangler is correct.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

flex said:


> from reading your posts its gonna take a lot more than grabbing sharks for you to score anything more than trailer park skanks.


Well, you know how it is.

They will keep me busy until your wife gets here.

Be sure she showers before you let her come to bed.:thumbsup:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

RickD said:


> here we go.....you are assuming that he killed a shark "illegally" and pointing fingers........I have been on this man's boat more than a few times, and know that Jim is very much "by the book" captain and fisherman


well it sure sounded like he was bragging about it. 

i have been on hundreds of charter boats and the captains and crew are always anal about following the laws .. they will take no chances even if the fish is an inch within the size limits they still make them throw them back. so his post came off as if he felt above the law.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'all need to look thru the threads started by flex. It seems he/SHE likes to start threads and stir the pot.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Y'all need to look thru the threads started by flex. It seems he/SHE likes to start threads and stir the pot.


which thread did i start previously that 'stirred the pot'?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one about who got tickets for illegal fish.
One for some boat keeping too many fish. 
Just off the top of my head.....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

flex said:


> well it sure sounded like he was bragging about it.
> 
> i have been on hundreds of charter boats and the captains and crew are always anal about following the laws .. they will take no chances even if the fish is an inch within the size limits they still make them throw them back. so his post came off as if he felt above the law.


Hundreds of charter boats, huh? Is that where you get your insurance for $20 a month?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*And what the Hell is wrong with a trailer park skank every now & then??:001_huh:*


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> There is one about who got tickets for illegal fish.
> One for some boat keeping too many fish.
> Just off the top of my head.....


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=5520746

maybe you should do some research before you make assumptions


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey now kids....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5DmYLrxR0Y8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=5DmYLrxR0Y8


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> *And what the Hell is wrong with a trailer park skank every now & then??:001_huh:*


never said there was anything wrong with them.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Joey u might as well just let it be ur arguing with a bunch of land locked fishermen who dont no how many sharks are out there haha we should yake them fishing on there first off shore trip ha ha


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

MissKristy said:


> Joey u might as well just let it be ur arguing with a bunch of land locked fishermen who dont no how many sharks are out there haha we should yake them fishing on there first off shore trip ha ha


this dude spells worse than flukedaddy 

say what? english MF do you speak it??!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MissKristy said:


> Joey u might as well just let it be ur arguing with a bunch of land locked fishermen who dont no how many sharks are out there haha we dhoild yake yhem fishing on yhe first off shore trip ha ha


I'm just playing around. None of it is serious, not on my part anyway.

I shouldn't have responded to the Devinsdad post the way I did though. The last part anyway.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Might as well use this.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm just playing around. None of it is serious on my part.
> 
> I shouldn't have responded to the Devinsdad post the way I did though. The last part anyway.


if someone jokes with me on here I joke back.. if someone is being a dick to me I am a dick back. its that simple. 

I didn't view your posts are dickish at all. i know you are just having fun. hope you have fun with my wife btw. bring her home early tomorow so the b&&ch can make me breakfast.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Might as well use this.
> 
> View attachment 112066


apology accepted 

next time make sure you got the right person before making accusations especially when it takes 2 clicks of the mouse


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/jerk-keeps-40-pomps-destin-151083/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

flex said:


> if someone jokes with me on here I joke back.. if someone is being a dick to me I am a dick back. its that simple.
> 
> I didn't view your posts are dickish at all. i know you are just having fun. hope you have fun with my wife btw. bring her home early tomorow so the b&&ch can make me breakfast.


If we didn't have a sense of humor, It would be a boring ass life.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...keted-illegal-fish-ratted-out-someone-149933/


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

flex said:


> *whole
> *years
> *rangler
> *probably
> ...


By your name and your attitude I suspect steroids are involved and you are mad your marbles have shrunk.

FYI. I work with mentally disabled adults that live in the community and do take offense to the word retard. FYI

Keep up the good work grammar po po.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...keted-illegal-fish-ratted-out-someone-149933/


that was a good thread. how was that stirring the pot? even jlw was involved in that thread and was on his best behavior. 

just admit you were wrong and call it a night Jason. you are grasping at straws.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/net-felonies-156382/


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> If we didn't have a sense of humor, It would be a boring ass life.


thats why I love Borat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*10 Pages!!! Come on boy's, Don't give up now.*

*We can make 15!!*


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/net-felonies-156382/


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/milton-red-light-cameras-185818/

stop stirring pots Jason.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Back to the video. I think that the shark was sick. There is no way that a person could go into the water, grab a healthy shark by the tail, and drag it back to shore. Nonetheless, healthy shark or not, if the guy broke the law then he should have been ticketed.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> Back to the video. I think that the shark was sick. There is no way that a person could go into the water, grab a healthy shark by the tail, and drag it back to shore. Nonetheless, healthy shark or not, if the guy broke the law then he should have been ticketed.


its likely the shark was previously hooked and was trying to recover.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...keted-illegal-fish-ratted-out-someone-149933/


 
I had to Re-read that one. Seemed very serious to some.

I wonder what will be the topic of the 15 pager for the upcoming weekend? With the current forecast, Gonna be plenty of time for it.

No fishing for sure!!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a goldfish


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

flex said:


> so you think FWC won't care that a charter boat captain is breaking laws? really?
> 
> do you break laws too out there?


Lol yep all the time maybe you can convince them to follow me around and catch me in the act. I like to fin sharks and drag them around behind my boat up and down the beach I do it every day. That is right before I fill my fish box full of Goliath grouper and red snapper I'm sure that's ok, right?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

MikeH said:


> I have a goldfish


So what? I have a Pit Bull.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I say kill it. Too many of them out there.



Agreed


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sbarrow said:


> Agreed



Barrow where you been??
I've been getting beat up all night. Needed you here 4 hrs. ago.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

flex said:


> so you illegally killed a shark huh? and you are a charter boat captain? hmmm... might have to put in a call to FWC about this. i've got your post saved.


Specificly, a-hole.. name the law I broke.... eating popcorn.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Barrow where you been??
> I've been getting beat up all night. Needed you here 4 hrs. ago.:laughing::laughing:


Went out in the gulf today like a fool. Just got in. Hung 3 sharks today as a matter of fact.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

must be one of those dumb Californians...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've only caught 3 sharks and spent well over an hour reviving the last one. Pisses me off to see someone just killing one for no good reason. I could understand putting it down if he were going to eat it, but that was just cruel and stupid. I'm not PETA person by any means, but I don't see being cruel to an animal for no good reason.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The LaJess II said:


> So what? I have a Pit Bull.


I just thought since everybody was talking about unrelated stuff,i would too


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

ok. my popcorn that I popped this afternoon is cold now but it looks like this thing is still going strong! LOL


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a FWIW, Great Hammerheads and Scalloped Hammerheads (which this shark is one of) are an endangered species, hence the protection... 




MissKristy said:


> Joey u might as well just let it be ur arguing with a bunch of land locked fishermen who dont no how many sharks are out there haha we should yake them fishing on there first off shore trip ha ha


Not disagreeing, but Just cause there are a thousand black tips stealing your snapper. Doesn't mean an overabundance of sharks, equals an overabundance of Hammerheads.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> Lol yep all the time maybe you can convince them to follow me around and catch me in the act. I like to fin sharks and drag them around behind my boat up and down the beach I do it every day. That is right before I fill my fish box full of Goliath grouper and red snapper I'm sure that's ok, right?


 
Hey buddy, glad to see you're not taking the bait, so to speak... I know ya, and know your ethics firsthand. 

Now, on topic - I just don't see killing the dang thing for no reason. Also, I've always been taught that illegal, is, in fact, illegal. I would love to hear if the guy actually got ticketed or not.....


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Some of these sissies on here must wet their pants when there's a shark tournament.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> Some of these sissies on here must wet their pants when there's a shark tournament.


I don't think that's what it's about. I don't have a problem with killing a fish. I filet them alive and cut bait when it's still flopping. My point is there was no reason in doing what he was doing, except being stupid and mean.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

johnf said:


> I don't think that's what it's about. I don't have a problem with killing a fish. I filet them alive and cut bait when it's still flopping. My point is there was no reason in doing what he was doing, except being stupid and mean.


You bring life to my point. My point is, it's a fish. Is it more or less significant than a pinfish you catch, gut hook, then disgard? We're becoming brainwashed by political correctness to the point that things like an idiot killing a shark on the beach gets us all butthurt and self-rightious.
Just reading this assinine thread lets me know that the media has done it's job well. Is one fish more "royal" than another? I guess it depends upon with whom you are speaking.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> You bring life to my point. My point is, it's a fish. Is it more or less significant than a pinfish you catch, gut hook, then disgard? We're becoming brainwashed by political correctness to the point that things like an idiot killing a shark on the beach gets us all butthurt and self-rightious.
> Just reading this assinine thread lets me know that the media has done it's job well. Is one fish more "royal" than another? I guess it depends upon with whom you are speaking.


I am not greatly saddened by the death of a shark.... I see them on nearly every dive so there is a couple out there..... yes it is a fish.... a protected one by which the guy did was against the law... a very important part of this that you are intentionally overlooking... its not about political correctness, it's about ignorance of the law and wanton waste which was completely unnecessary....a spotted owl & bald eagle are just birds.... are they more "royal" than a blue jay? kill one, post a pic of it it on here and let me know how that turns out.... I don't see the need here to waive law and responsibility in favor of stupidity.. Not butthurt, just tired of idiots wanting their 15 minutes.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Not sure why people are all upset about this. Is it the fact the sick shark died or the fact that they guy pulled it out of the water? As fisherman we kill fish, that is what we do. Why is it ok for us to kill whatever in the hell we want but when one guy pulls a sick shark on the beach everyone starts bitching. 

I operate off the motto of live and let others live. This guy messing with a sick shark over 100 miles away did not affect any person on here, but people are acting like this guy robbed them of something. People really need to stop worrying about what other people do and worry about what they do. My morals are not identical to anyone else's morals but it is not for me to judge the other person as a person's life history affects their behavior/morals. 

As one poster said. If I was 18 and saw this I would do the same thing probably. I would agree with this poster as I did alot of dumb stuff as a young man. None of us are better than anyone else. We might behave differently as we get older but no one is exempt from being a dumbass from time to time. 

The smugness on this forum is hilarious Not sure when this turned into the self rightous PETA forum.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Burnt Drag I totally agree.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

When I read these threads the Benny Hill theme song always plays in the background.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MK6TXMsvgQg


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

JohnF and Noworryz, I agree with you totally.

This was a punk kid trying to get his 15 minutes of fame. Hoping to do something Facebook-worthy. Total waste to let the shark die. All you young guys hopefully will one day grow up and understand that natural resources aren't going to last forever if you keep abusing them.
It's not always about you and it has nothing to do with being PC, PETA or whatever. 
Just because you don't want to kill something for no reason doesn't make you a sissy. It makes you a grown man who is responsibile with the natural resources that the next generation has entrusted you with.
When you are a man, you have nothing to prove by killing something for no reason.
And yes, I hunt and I fish but have never wasted an animal. If I kill it , I eat it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*One word, DICK!:thumbdown:*


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> You bring life to my point. My point is, it's a fish. Is it more or less significant than a pinfish you catch, gut hook, then disgard? We're becoming brainwashed by political correctness to the point that things like an idiot killing a shark on the beach gets us all butthurt and self-rightious.
> Just reading this assinine thread lets me know that the media has done it's job well. Is one fish more "royal" than another? I guess it depends upon with whom you are speaking.


Yes I do think it makes a difference whether it's a pinfish or a shark. There are probably millions of pinfish per square miles, but a whole lot less sharks. To me it's kind of like the difference between killing a mouse in my garage or a deer in my back yard. Sure, they are pretty much the same in the whole scheme of things, but the deer is more scarce and with that factor they should be given more value. 

It's not about political correctness, it's about maturity and value for life. If you don't get that then you probably need to learn to.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> Not sure why people are all upset about this. Is it the fact the sick shark died or the fact that they guy pulled it out of the water? As fisherman we kill fish, that is what we do. Why is it ok for us to kill whatever in the hell we want but when one guy pulls a sick shark on the beach everyone starts bitching.
> 
> I operate off the motto of live and let others live. This guy messing with a sick shark over 100 miles away did not affect any person on here, but people are acting like this guy robbed them of something. People really need to stop worrying about what other people do and worry about what they do. My morals are not identical to anyone else's morals but it is not for me to judge the other person as a person's life history affects their behavior/morals.
> 
> ...


who says it was sick? when did this come up? hammers have been hunting the shallows for rays and small baitfish all summer long. there have been many sightings of them coming right up to the beach while searching for food and a few tail grabbed in the process. 

the problem with this is, its a protected species and for a reason. it may be "just a fish" but its not just "one of a hundred million" cruising the beaches like the pinfish or even blacktip sharks are. everything from pinfish to blacktip sharks are a food source for something in our inshore waters. the Hammerhead is not preyed on by anything but the largest bulls and tigers and are not adapted to reproduce fast enough to keep up with an active predator targeting them. 

who cares if he caught it on rod and reel or just grabbed it. either way its a rush and not against the law to target them for catch and release. what pisses me off is he had no clue what he was doing and it ended up dying because of his ignorance. I probably would have grabbed it myself if i were there, put a tag in it and swam it out to deeper water, just like i do with most of the sharks i catch.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

johnf said:


> Yes I do think it makes a difference whether it's a pinfish or a shark. There are probably millions of pinfish per square miles, but a whole lot less sharks. To me it's kind of like the difference between killing a mouse in my garage or a deer in my back yard. Sure, they are pretty much the same in the whole scheme of things, but the deer is more scarce and with that factor they should be given more value.
> 
> It's not about political correctness, it's about maturity and value for life. If you don't get that then you probably need to learn to.


Very well said. I love how everybody who doesn't care about some guy killing a Hammerhead is all of the sudden aveterinarien who can look at a shark in a short video and determine it is sick and would have died anyway.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I believe the idea it was sick came from several factors at least in what I beleive. 

1. The fish did not put up a fight when dragged to shore. A healthy shark would not have been that easy to drag. Atleast in my experience with shark fishing. 
2. The rangers took the shark to deep water twice only to have it swim back which is an indication the shark was sick. 

I could be wrong. It has been known to happen from time to time. ​


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, this thread is still going without being deleted/locked.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

There is sooooo much vagina in this thread. It's like the View in here.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

There are many more self proclaimed experts here...I need to inject an ad for sandy vaginosis cream:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy vagina Lebowski.... 

Sorry, I had to comment something ridiculous on this thread too.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

http://m.tcpalm.com/news/2013/aug/14...d-blue-marlin/ 

Well aroundmyhorn what should we do with these guys Choot-em .


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

WW2 said:


> There is sooooo much vagina in this thread. It's like the View in here.


Hahahaha. As it should be.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

come on one more page


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

axman said:


> come on one more page


I tried a couple of days ago and then promptly forgot about this thread.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That guy is an F*ing douche. O*D*W


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

It would be juvenile to write a post just to create another page.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So don't start that sort of thing.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Would you shoot a bigfoot?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah!!!! 15


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

johnf said:


> Would you shoot a bigfoot?


Maybe in the knee or something, so he couldn't get away...


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

well at least the Shark Whisperer is getting a break . Lol all in fun unless somebody
has a complex we do offer therapy.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

johnf said:


> Would you shoot a bigfoot?


Everytime you shoot a bigfoot someone gets sand in their vagina.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't have sand in my mangina WW2, just think the kid was immature and stupid. Not saying I've never been immature and stupid, but I've grown out of it. If we never tell them, they'll never know. At the end of the day it has 0 effect on my life. :thumbup:


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

johnf said:


> Yeah!!!! 15


I was thinking the same thing... i really thought we was gonna hit it on Tuesday though... great job guys :thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

This thread has gotten wayyyy too long and I am partially to blame. But for some asshat to call me a co*ksucker because I basically said I don't like 'Bama was way over the line. Lucky for him the little runt lives in Bay Minette.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> This thread has gotten wayyyy too long and I am partially to blame. But for some asshat to call me a co*ksucker because I basically said I don't like 'Bama was way over the line. Lucky for him the little runt lives in Bay Minette.


This is the best post on this thread.

Merica, hell yeah.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

As a psychotherapist if Bama was not involved would you still be upset with his remark. Don't take this the wrong way just doing an analyst.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

When the word Runt was used it through a red flag as if you knew him. Ok enough of this free analysis. Call for appointment BR-549


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This needs to be settled with a three-wheeler or monster truck race, like the movie ROADHOUSE.

Srsly, getting really silly. Peace and tight lines to all.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> This needs to be settled with a three-wheeler or monster truck race, like the movie ROADHOUSE.
> 
> Srsly, getting really silly. Peace and tight lines to all.


Yea, you are right. I am done. Think I am gonna go fishing instead. Have a good day everyone...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

devinsdad said:


> This thread has gotten wayyyy too long and I am partially to blame. But for some asshat to call me a co*ksucker because I basically said I don't like 'Bama was way over the line. Lucky for him the little runt lives in Bay Minette.


@@@


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

devinsdad said:


> This thread has gotten wayyyy too long and I am partially to blame. But for some asshat to call me a co*ksucker because I basically said I don't like 'Bama was way over the line. Lucky for him the little runt lives in Bay Minette.


Devinsdad Lets recap the situation between us in hopes that we can put it behind us. Making enemies is not really why I visit this forum and if possible, I would like to clear the situation up.

1: I originally posted:

I say kill it. Too many of them out there.

Which was in no way directed at you. Only my opinion and I still feel the same way. We all have different opinions. Just the way it is.

2: To which you posted:

That was an ignorant comment. Oh, an Alabama fan. Sorry, should have expected something like that.

Which was a personal attack on me just because I have a different opinion of the shark video than you do. Completely uncalled for and unjustified.

3:I then responded to you by posting:

Why ignorant??
Just because you don't agree with it??

As for the Alabama comment, Sounds like something a cocksucker would say to me.

Now,What I meant by the word cocksucker is not the way you and a few more on here interpreted it. I was saying it was a comment that a jackass or dumbass or some other bad person would make. I know a few others on here started talking about ****'s when they read it and maybe that was due too some underlying issue they have and need to deal with. I dunno. But here is a definition for you as to the way I meant it.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cocksucker

I am referring to the second definition of course.

4: Next you responded:

And another ignorant comment... Killing a shark, especially a protected species because you 'think' there are too many shows your lack of knowledge regarding sharks.

And the cocksucking part? Really? How old are you? Give Grandma her computer back and go finish watching SpongeBob. Sounds more your IQ... 

This whole situation should have never went this far. And for what it's worth I'm 41 years old and not really that "Runty" for lack of a better word.

So with the facts all laid out in front of us now, Can you really say that all of this was my fault?

I can say that part of it was. I should have overlooked the personal post you directed at me and never responded to it. But I didn't and for that I apologize to you and all the other members here That may have been troubled by my post.

My whole part in this shark video post was more of a playing thing and not the type of topic I would ever take serious. It's a friggin SHARK!!

As I said earlier, I come here because I love to fish and hope that we can put this immature situation behind us. If you feel that you need to talk to me about this in person, feel free to call. My number is (251)269-1221


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> This thread has gotten wayyyy too long and I am partially to blame. But for some asshat to call me a co*ksucker because I basically said I don't like 'Bama was way over the line. Lucky for him the little runt lives in Bay Minette.


GO HOGS!!!!! SCORE!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Devinsdad Lets recap the situation between us in hopes that we can put it behind us. Making enemies is not really why I visit this forum and if possible, I would like to clear the situation up.
> 
> 1: I originally posted:
> 
> ...



I don't agree with you on the shark thing, but this post is freakin' hilarious except where you manned up and apologized, which I didn't think was really necessary, but worthy of giving you some props. :notworthy: 

BTW I'm 44 and pretty runty. Don't bother me that we don't agree. Old guys get thicker skin eh.

Tight lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I like to go shark fishing on the beach ... and regardless of whether the shark was sick; or what I or anyone may think of his dragging it onto the beach for the crowd's entertainment value; or how long he kept it on the beach ..... I voted he should have left the shark alone for two reasons:

1. "_Hook and line are the only allowable gear for harvesting sharks and the use of natural bait when using multiple hooks is prohibited"_

2. "_The following species of shark (or any part of any of the following species) are prohibited from all harvest, possession, landing, purchase, sale or exchange: ... Scalloped hammerhead (Sphryna lewini) ...Great hammerhead (Sphyrna mokarran) ...
Smooth hammerhead (Sphyrna zygaena) ..._"

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sharks/


Fishing is fishing.

(I didn't look to close ... but this was a Scalloped HH, was it not?


----------

